# A Golden's best friend (besides you)



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have 26 month old Ellie the golden and Beau, a 10 year old Bichon. ? one shedder and one non shedder! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie is 16 months. Typo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh cool! How does the size difference of a Bichon come into play with a Golden? Rusty is sometimes a bit too rough with Kerrie, and she lets him know it. He is 65 pounds and she is 36 pounds. 

I'm thinking a Bichon would be a bit too small for a Golden to play with haha. Thinking of smaller dogs. I might go smaller and get a Fox Terrier to add to our group. They are a little smaller than a Brittany, and I love very active dogs like Golden and Brittanys. 

These breeds are a lot of fun to play with, and take for long walks/hikes


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

We had Beau first and Ellie fell in line. She respects him. She did bring out the puppy in him, but it's on his terms. LOL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

So Beau is the boss of the house then! Very cool indeed


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep! He's just 15 lbs to Ellie's 75.,.,he just has to give her a look! Today, I was sitting on the couch and Beau was taking up his corner on the opposite side. Ellie came over and wanted to sit. There was plenty of room, but she climbed up cautiously and couldn't press herself any closer to me to give him his space! Ha ha ha!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

I have Bob who is an almost 7 year old golden and then we also have Copper a 11 year old cocker spaniel.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

MominGermany said:


> Yep! He's just 15 lbs to Ellie's 75.,.,he just has to give her a look! Today, I was sitting on the couch and Beau was taking up his corner on the opposite side. Ellie came over and wanted to sit. There was plenty of room, but she climbed up cautiously and couldn't press herself any closer to me to give him his space! Ha ha ha!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Classic and remains me of Kerrie always being first at drinking water and other stuff with Rusty. He just stands back and lets Kerrie run the show lol

I think Goldens are just soo laid back and mellow and other dogs have their way with them


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

lexie_bushey said:


> I have Bob who is an almost 7 year old golden and then we also have Copper a 11 year old cocker spaniel.


Oh nice and a lot of people think my Brittany is a spaniel breed. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

As you can see from my siggy picture, I have a very sweet Chihuahua/Terrier mix named Lucy, who weighs all of 8 lbs. dripping wet.

Wait...did I say sweet?!? Sorry, I must have been thinking of someone/something else while while I was typing that.  I don't think that Lucy could ever be described as sweet. Quirky, smart, tenacious, self-absorbed...now those are accurate descriptions. So are...funny, personality plus, full of character and also very loving, but only on her terms. 

And I wouldn't trade her for the world...:smooch:


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I have Helo who is my 8? year old golden and Marilyn, my lab mix who will be 8 in December. I LOVE brittanies and have had 3 paired with goldens over the past 33 years. They are so sweet but so hyper. I have also had a chocolate lab with a golden. The chocolate lab was also way more hyper than my goldens. It's nice having a little bit of difference but I do love the hunting dogs. They just have that great personality and love their families.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a Pug (Yoda) who a very comical dog also a mix Great Pyrenees( Big Ben) who is a gentle giant. They all get along great.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

I have Gunther my Golden, Jack my Smooth Collie and Chet my GSD. They're an interesting bunch. I'm endlessly entertained by their interactions.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 7 senior show dogs (Biewers -colored yorkies) who rule without question our house and the other dogs. Also 2 - 2 yr old goldens and 2 - 8 mo old mini aussies I am training for show so 11 dogs in all. The goldens were raised with the Biewers so I honestly don't think they know they weigh 60 lbs more than they do. The Aussies are such fun, very high energy but seem to make the goldens want to play more. I keep them separated from my old dogs because of this but we sure have fun play times with the Goldens and Aussies. Our home will always be a multi-dog place, always was, always will be.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We have a doberman who is a few days shy of 11 months old. Finley and her are thicker than thieves!


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Portuguese Podengo*

I have a GR and a Portuguese Podengo... My golden is 4 monthd and the Portuguese Podengo is 10 months...they spend days playing and biting each other! They love each other soooo much! Whenever we separate them they cry...ahahah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samoyed and Golden Retriever*

This is the second time that we've had a Samoyed and a Golden Retriever and they just adore one another!

The first pic is of Smooch and Snobear-we adopted Smooch when she was 16 months old and Snobear was 5 months old
and the second pic is of Tucker and Tonka-we adopted Tucker when he was 24 months old and Tonka was 15 months old.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

For 30 years it's always been Goldens for me. A few years ago I met a Leonberger at a dog show. Now I don't think my home with ever be without a Golden and a Leo.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow guys! Thanks for posting and I love the pictures (two dogs swimming is awesome!) Please keep more posts coming 

This weekend I will be having a photo shoot with Rusty and Kerrie. Once I get the pictures, I will be posting them here!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

It looks like next week (if everything goes as planned)...we might be adding a new puppy to the mix. A Pomeranian puppy and I hope he or she will be ok with my Golden and Brittany. 

I have never had a toy breed before, and I wanted to get a Fox Terrier, but the family would like a change of pace and get a toy breed dog. I'll let everyone know how it goes in the near future!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-ww*



Melfice said:


> It looks like next week (if everything goes as planned)...we might be adding a new puppy to the mix. A Pomeranian puppy and I hope he or she will be ok with my Golden and Brittany.
> 
> I have never had a toy breed before, and I wanted to get a Fox Terrier, but the family would like a change of pace and get a toy breed dog. I'll let everyone know how it goes in the near future!


I'm sure it will be fine.


----------

